# Winstrol and PCT.



## trHawT (Jun 23, 2004)

Hello. Quick question for fellow juicers. Is PCT a MUST when taking 50mg ED (oral) Winstrol for eight to ten weeks? Some person on another board said it will shut down my natural test. I read that Winstrol has possible anti-estrogen properties. It doesn't aromatize at all, which is good. However, will Winstrol shut down your natural test? I heard it's a good idea to use Nolvadex/Clomid on every steroid cycle. Thanks!

Stats:

5'5 1/2" - 5'6"
140 lbs.
between 10% - 11% body fat
been training for a good 2 years
25 years old

Also, about how many calories would you recommend I consume while on Winstrol? Does it take between 2 and 3 weeks to see visible results?


----------



## scott castle (Jun 23, 2004)

with out a doubt it does shut you down ..i have done it by itself many times over the past 10 years.  calories any diet cant help u on that subject


----------



## Mudge (Jun 23, 2004)

The anti estrogen claims are a bunch of bullcrap, but the legend is anti progesterone not estrogen. Either way its bullcrap, yes you need PCT almost ANYTHING will shut down your HPTA, steroids certainly will.

Very few items dont mess with it.

Even if it were so simple as running an anti estrogen with your cycle, dont you think everyone would be year rounding it with nolvadex and their cycle? It doesn't work like that.

Calories depends on what in the heck you are doing. Winny wont put much on you anyway.


----------



## trHawT (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks, guys!  Really informative.


----------



## LAM (Jun 23, 2004)

I wouldn't use winstrol alone for a cycle...you should also be using some kind of test, prop would be optimum...


----------



## Mudge (Jun 23, 2004)

Winny dick sounds like a blast.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 23, 2004)

Definitely do pct after a winny cycle. That myth started because some assumed that because winstrol drys you out, it is also an anti-estrogen.... not true. 

Winny by itself won't put much weight on you.  Like LAM said, run with test, prop being ideal.  In fact, I'm trying that right now.  Running 150-180mg eod of prop for 6 weeks now, and started oral winstrol, 50mg ed a week ago. So far, I'm impressed.  In just 6 days, I've dropped some BF, gained 2 lbs, and bench went up 10 lbs.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 23, 2004)

All this gear talk is making me so excited about getting back on. Doc better give me something for the anxiety this friday or I am going to be pissed.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 23, 2004)

To get back on the subject from what I have read just about everything requires a PCT except something like GH.


----------

